# android smartphone rooten???



## ziruam (7. März 2012)

hey leute 
ich habe mir erst gestern ein neues handy zugelegt (das htc evo 3d) und hab in dem android board ein bisschen rumgestöbert.
dabei bin ich auf merkwürdige punkte gekommen. in dem board hies es, das einige apps nur laufen, wenn das handy gerootet ist.
da ich nicht wusste, was rooten ist, habe ich gegoogelt aber nichts aufschlussreiches gefunden.

kann mir irgjemand erklären oder links schikcne was rooten ist und wofür man es bracuht, benutzt etc????

ich hoffe auf antwort


----------



## OctoCore (7. März 2012)

Komisch - ich habe auch gegooglet und gleich >was gefunden<. 

Wenn der eine Link nicht reicht, einfach _was ist rooten _in Tante Google einhämmern. Oder _was ist rooten android_.


----------



## Klartext (7. März 2012)

Im Prinzip nur Admin Rechte oder ein Admin Konto auf deinem Android Gerät.

Die Apps lassen sich teilweise nur mit diesen Rechten installieren, da sie tiefer ins System greifen, wie z.b. BackUps, OC, UV, Optik verändern etc..

Wenn Rooten, dann direkt n CustomRom


----------



## OctoCore (7. März 2012)

Custom ROMs werden überbewertet. Viele hauen sich sowas drauf, weils wohl angesagt ist und machen doch nicht mehr, als ihr Standard-Kernel schon kann. Heulen dann aber rum, wenn ihre neueste Game-App nicht vernünftig läuft, beim Kumpel mit dem langweiligen Standard-ROM aber wohl.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. März 2012)

Schau mal hier
HTC Evo 3D Forum auf Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## Papzt (8. März 2012)

> Custom ROMs werden überbewertet. Viele hauen sich sowas drauf, weils wohl angesagt ist und machen doch nicht mehr, als ihr Standard-Kernel schon kann.


Machen nicht mehr, oder die Customs können nicht mehr?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. März 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Custom ROMs werden überbewertet. Viele hauen sich sowas drauf, weils wohl angesagt ist und machen doch nicht mehr, als ihr Standard-Kernel schon kann. Heulen dann aber rum, wenn ihre neueste Game-App nicht vernünftig läuft, beim Kumpel mit dem langweiligen Standard-ROM aber wohl.


 
Also, hier mal was ich mache, was nur mit Root geht:
- OC
- Werbung ausknipsen
- Von Sense auf Senseless wechseln
- Komplett skinnen
- CIFS
- GPS durch die App "Faster Fix" beschleunigen
- Sensation zum Sensation XE machen
- Generallautstärke vom Sensation erhöhen
- Apps, die kein Mesch braucht deinstallieren
- HTC Sniffing-Apps deinstallieren
- LBE Privacy Guard benutzen
- Schnellere Updates erhalten
- Kamera verbessern
- Chainfire 3D benutzen
- Durch den amerikanischen Market stöbern

Und was das tolle 3D-Game-Beispiel angeht, vllt sollte man sich auch ne ROM beschaffen, die Bugfrei läuft. Bei mir ist es sogar ganz im Gegenteil. Durch OC der GPU von 240 MHz auf 320 MHz bin ich schon deutlich schneller als das neue One S und kann somit locker ne Handygeneration überspringen.

Vllt solltest du nicht andere bevormunden, wenn DU es nicht nutzt, denn ich nutze es ganz sicher.

mfg Marcel


----------



## batmaan (8. März 2012)

was fürn htc haste?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. März 2012)

Des original Sensation.


----------



## OctoCore (9. März 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Also, hier mal was ich mache, was nur mit Root geht:
> - OC
> - Werbung ausknipsen
> - Von Sense auf Senseless wechseln
> ...


 
Dummfug. Wo habe ich denn was gegen Root geschrieben?
_Schreib dich nicht ab - lerne lesen und posten._

Root != Custom ROMs
Das sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Auch wenn eines das andere voraussetzt.

Alles, was du oben anführst, mache ich mit meinem Androiden auch (außer Chainfire - brauche ich nicht - und natürlich ohne den HTC-spezifischen Krempel) - ohne Custom ROMs.

Von Bevormundung kann bei einer simplen Feststellung kaum die Rede sein.



Papzt schrieb:


> Machen nicht mehr, oder die Customs können nicht mehr?



Machen nicht.  
Vom Spaß am Basteln abgesehen machen Customs eher Sinn, wenn die Hardware vom Anbieter aus irgendwelchen Gründen eingeschränkt wurde. Allerdings kann man manches auch so freischalten - wenn man Ruth ist.
Bei mir editiere ich einfach die entsprechenden Einstellungsdateien. Dann kann mein Android auch alles, was die Hardware hergibt.
Wirklich interessant werden Custom ROMs, wenn sie zusätzliche Hardware ansprechen können - z.B. TV-Sticks. 
Oder wenn Geräte eigentlich ein ganz anderes Betriebssystem haben und auf Android umgemodelt werden - wie HPs WebOS-Tablets, die damals für kleines Geld verschleudert wurden.

Worum es aber eigentlich geht:
Es ist wohl nicht sehr geistreich, jemandem, der noch nicht einmal weiß, was _Root_ bedeutet, Gewäsch über Custom ROMs um die Ohren zu hauen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. März 2012)

@OctoCore: Meinst du das Ernst? Ich zitiere mal deinen ersten Satz:



> Custom ROMs werden überbewertet.



Wenn ich sage: "Smartphones werden überbewertet.", dann hat das eine Tonlage, ein Appell, an sich, die mir verklickert: "Der, der das gesagt hat Smartphones nicht mag und daher auch nicht hat. Das hatten wir letztens noch im Deutschunterricht, das Thema, nennt sich übrigens Organon-Modell. Von daher hast du sehr etwas gegen Root geschrieben.

2. Deine Definition "Root <-> Custom ROM" enthält Fehler. Denn um etwas als Custom ROM abzustempeln, müsste man erstmal wissen, ab wann es eine Custom ROM ist. Es gibt in den Weiten der Sensation-ROMs nämlich ROMs, die als Custom ROM abgestempelt werden und ROMS, die angeblich Stock ROMs sind, jedoch dazu noch geskinnt sund und auch noch das gleiche bieten wie die Custom. Und wenn eine ROM Custom ROM genannt wird, sobald sie veränderte Systemdateien hat, ist JEDE gerootete ROM eine Custom ROM, da alleine die su binary Systemdateien verändert.

Du siehst also, dein Argument hinkt.

mfg Marcel


----------



## OctoCore (9. März 2012)

Ich sehe, du suchst verzweifelt etwas, um dein fehlgeleitetes Posting zu rechtfertigen.
Wenn du das mit semantischen Haarspaltereien schönreden willst, meinen Segen hast du. 

Wenn du etwas erklären möchtest, dann erkläre mir bitte diesen Satz:


> "Der, der das gesagt hat Smartphones nicht mag und daher auch nicht hat.


Erst kommunizieren lernen und dann über Kommunikationsmodelle belehren.

Was du in meine beiläufig geschriebene Meinung hinein interpretierst, ist dein Privatvergnügen und sei dir unbenommen.
Nur belästige mich nicht damit.



> Deine Definition "Root <-> Custom ROM" enthält Fehler.



Tatsächlich? Ich habe nichts definiert, höchstens abgegrenzt.



> Denn um etwas als Custom ROM abzustempeln, müsste man erstmal wissen, ab wann es eine Custom ROM ist.



Da bin ich aber mal gespannt.



> Es gibt in den Weiten der Sensation-ROMs nämlich ROMs, die als Custom ROM abgestempelt werden und ROMS, die angeblich Stock ROMs sind, jedoch dazu noch geskinnt sund und auch noch das gleiche bieten wie die Custom. Und wenn eine ROM Custom ROM genannt wird, sobald sie veränderte Systemdateien hat, ist JEDE gerootete ROM eine Custom ROM,



Interessant. Mag ja sein, dass es in der HTC-Ecke eigene Riten und Definitionen gibt. Ich lese da was von _abgestempelt_ und _angeblich_. Da herrscht also schon mal keine große Einigkeit, wann was wie bezeichnet wird. Aber es gibt eine große Welt da draußen, wo man sich der Verständlichkeit wegen auf eine allgemeine Auffassung bei manchen Begriffen geeinigt hat. 
Und danach machen Rootrechte allein auf einem Androidsystem (Phone oder Tablet ist ja egal) noch nicht ein Custom ROM aus, noch nicht einmal, wenn ich hingehe und der SD-Card mehr Cache gebe oder in der cust.xml Bluetooth-Tethering usw. freischalte. Es entspricht eher dem Jailbreaking beim Apple-Kleinzeug und Spielkonsolen - mal abgesehen davon, das Android auch ohne root offener ist.
Wer will, kann ja Erbsen zählen und behaupten, dadurch, dass man ein paar Parameter ändert, hat man sein System schon _customized_ und damit ein Custom ROM. 



> da alleine die su binary Systemdateien verändert.



Bis jetzt war es ja noch Spaß, ich kabbel mich ja gerne ein wenig - aber da scheint ein ernsthaftes Verständnisproblem aufzutauchen.
Es wäre vorteilhaft, wenn du weißt, was su im Allgemeinen unter Unix/Linux bedeutet und im Speziellen unter Android, in Zusammenhang mit der Superuser-App.
Vertraue mir - die su-Binary ändert weder System- noch andere Dateien.

Nachtrag:
Nicht das du wieder was falsch interpretierst - ich möchte mich hier nicht ernsthaft streiten.
Dein Verständnis bei einigen Begriffen halte ich etwas zu sehr von der Smartphonewelt geprägt. Da sind wohl einige Geräte - darunter auch manche aus deiner HTC-Ecke - ganz schön verrammelt und verriegelt (wenn vom Telefon-Provider, da kann man schon von Custom ROMs reden - eben von oder für ihn maßgeschneidert und dicht gemacht), auch per Hardwaresperren - da muss man schon tricksen, um drumrum zu kommen.  Möglicherweise schon direkt ernsthaft modden - was weiß ich. 
Das ist aber nicht allgemeingültig. Die Googlephones kann sich jeder auf Root schalten, wenn er will - völlig ohne Hacking - soweit ich weiß.
Geänderte Firmware ist unnötig. Dafür. Natürlich kann man sich welche draufknallen.


----------



## biohaufen (9. März 2012)

Also bei HTC Geräten ist das XDA Forum richtig gut ! Dort gibt es sehr viele Custom Roms!

Vor allen bei älteren Geräten (Desire) bringt das dann richtig viel zb. :
Von Sense 1.9 auf 3.5 (von Sensation XL) und es läuft sehr flüssig
Vervielfachung des Speicherplatzes für Apps, durch ein Script oder anderes Hboot!

Also rooten bringt sehr viel, alleine AdFree ist es Wert


----------



## bjoern1982 (9. März 2012)

Auf Android-hilfe.de oder handy-faq.de sind auch gute Anleitungen und Userkommentare zu den Roms. Unter anderen auch von einigen Usern hier.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. März 2012)

@OctoCore: Streiten möchte ich auch nicht, ich diskuterie irgendwie gerne. 

Den unterschied zwischen Stock ROM und Custom ROM kenn ich übrigens selber nicht, ich hab dir diese Frage ja gestellt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. März 2012)

Costumroms sind für mich Roms wo wirklich was geändert wurde also Senseless oder eben mit höherer Senseversion als vom Hersteller veröffentlicht oder höherer Androidversion oder Miui oder Cyanogen usw.
Manche sagen zwar das die Stock rooted Rom auch schon eine ist, aber für mich ist das eben einfach ne entsperrte Version.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. März 2012)

Kann auch nicht sein, da es Sensation-ROMs gibt, die die Sony Bravia Engine haben, die Kamera-App vom HTC Amaze, auf Performance ausgelegt sind und trotzdem als Stock ROM durch gehen. Ich werd mal ein paar Devs anschreiben, vllt können die mir das mal kurz definieren.


----------

